# Clicking during pedal stroke



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quick question. I was out on a ride a couple of days ago when a clicking started coming from what sounds like the right side of my crank.

It occurs about 3/4 of the way through my down stroke on the right side. If i put any effort on the pedal and crank on that side it clicks.

I took the pedal off and it stopped briefly, I've also had the crank taken off and BB rebulit.

Any suggestions as to what it might be?


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

What kind of cleats are you using. If it only occurs on the down stroke it would be wise to either try one of your other shoes if you have an extra pair or take the cleat off the shoe and apply a thin layer of lithium grease on the underneath of the cleat and reinstall. 

In situations like these I switch my pedals with my other bike as well to make sure that's not the source. I make sure the chain ring bolts are tight. That my front derailleur has good clearance from the chain when under tension. Some times I put thick lithium grease on the pedal threads and reinstall on the crank arms. 

I also use my mechanics stethoscope to listen to the pedal spindles and bottom bracket for any clicks when I have it on the work stand. 

But 9/10 times it ain't the BB or pedals it's the cleats. Either the cleats aren't seated firmly against the carbon sole, or you need to install new cleats or sometimes the spring on the pedal is a little too loose and it's allowing the cleat to slide around. Most of the time this occurs with SPD cleats.


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the starting points. I'll start with the cleats.
And yes they are SPD.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Seatpost/seatpost clamp

Grease all the bolts and contact points.


----------



## 74extiger (Jan 29, 2011)

A similar click was making me crazy. You can be lead astray easily because the metal frame of the bike transmits noise. I thought it was something in the crank or the pedal.

Following a few fruitless trips to various LBS, a mechanic at one shop said, "It might be coming from a frozen spoke and nipple." Corrosion near the beach does that wheels around here.

He loosened all the spokes on the rear wheel. Then tightened and trued the wheel. I never again hear that sound. Cost me $12.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

not sure if this will help but some mechanics don't cut enough of the front derailleur cable. Clicking occurs when it's hanging out and your crankarm makes contact. worth a try and totally out of the box.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Another consideration outside of above; I’ve know some folks misdiagnose a “click” noise coming from the crank (both sound and feel underfoot) whereas it’s actually occurring rearward at the RD. Does the clicking remain the same or change while in either ring and/or cog combos? Could be your RD needs some barrel fine tuning between the current H/L limit set points. Good luck.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

It's amazing how many different things can make a clicking sound that sounds like it's coming from that area. Skewers that aren't tight enough, headset spacers rubbing, seatpost rubbing in the frame, cleat friction with the pedals, and more. Some frames even amplify the sound and cause it to travel throughout.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

That was the source of my last mysterious creaking/ clicking noise. I removed and repacked the BB and headset. Loosened and greased every bolt on the stem. Removed and greased pedals. Rode with different wheels. Tried different shoes. Nothing worked until I completely disassembled my seat post, cleaned every surface and then regreased every surface and seat rails. NO MORE CREAKING NOISE. From now on, I'll start with the seatpost.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I was convinced I had a pedal-related click last year. It kept me busy for many rides. Turns out it was the I.D. stuff I wear around my neck on every ride.


----------



## briantcva (Jun 10, 2010)

loose stem for me


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

It isn't my seatpost, it happens even when I'm out of the saddle. I removed the cleats and cleaned the under surface of the cleat as well as the sole of the shoes and hardware, it went away for about 100km and faintly came back.

I've tried all suggestions and the only one that resolved it for any period of time was the cleats.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Lube*



emsf5 said:


> It isn't my seatpost, it happens even when I'm out of the saddle. I removed the cleats and cleaned the under surface of the cleat as well as the sole of the shoes and hardware, it went away for about 100km and faintly came back.
> 
> I've tried all suggestions and the only one that resolved it for any period of time was the cleats.


Repeat the process with the cleats but now apply a thin layer of wax or grease (as appropriate) to the mating surfaces.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah when I mentioned you should take the cleats off, clean, grease and reinstall I failed to mentioned that it's also a good idea to grease the contacts on the cleat where it contacts the pedal. A good wax lube like white lightning or even a lithium grease from a spray can like CRC White Lithium grease might help keep things quite.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Very Slightly bent chainring for me


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

Mike T. said:


> I was convinced I had a pedal-related click last year. It kept me busy for many rides. Turns out it was the I.D. stuff I wear around my neck on every ride.


This except it was the zipper on my jersey tapping against the buckle on my helmet when fully zipped and ridding in the drops.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

fedrusion said:


> This except it was the zipper on my jersey tapping against the buckle on my helmet when fully zipped and ridding in the drops.


And you, like me, would have probably have laid a sizable bet that it was pedal related.  Mine was in time to my right pedal rising and it stopped when I stopped pedaling.


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

OneGear said:


> not sure if this will help but some mechanics don't cut enough of the front derailleur cable. Clicking occurs when it's hanging out and your crankarm makes contact. worth a try and totally out of the box.


this was exactly my 1st thought.


----------



## Ack (Feb 9, 2009)

I had the same noise and it ended up being the lip of the pedal axle that contacts the crank arm.....not the threads. Try putting some grease where the arrow is pointing in the pic below and it should disappear.


----------



## Offline (Jun 20, 2011)

mine stopped creaking when I had the cranks re-torqued


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

You might also take a look at your chain for a stiff link. I have a friend that I ride with 3-4 times per week. He had a noise that drove him nuts. He was detailing his bike & found it.


----------



## blitzo (Jun 12, 2011)

Ack said:


> I had the same noise and it ended up being the lip of the pedal axle that contacts the crank arm.....not the threads. Try putting some grease where the arrow is pointing in the pic below and it should disappear.


I also had the same noise, putting some grease on the pedal axle resolved it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Chain Ring Bolts another possibility*

I had a similar click and was confident it was crank or pedal related since it occurred with each revolution. It was prevalent at about 60-70 rpm under load. When I increased cadence to 80+ or pedaled lightly, it seemed to disappear (good incentive to spin ). 

I disassembled and reinstalled the crank, and also checked the chain ring bolts. All were tight except one. I tightened and put everything back together and the click was gone.

Not entirely sure if it was in the bottom bracket or chain ring since I re-did everything at once. It's just another thing to check.


----------



## Cobalt512 (Aug 8, 2010)

my brother's mountain bike has the same problem because some teeth on the middle chain ring broke off (walmart quality for the fail). just another thing to check :/


----------



## clarinetcola (Sep 14, 2009)

It happened to me once, greased everything, wax, retighten... turned out to be the st frame pump hanging loose on one side...


----------



## emsf5 (Jun 2, 2008)

tried your suggestion and.........gone!!! Thanks


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

emsf5 said:


> tried your suggestion and.........gone!!! Thanks


Which suggestion was it?


----------



## therollex (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks have been looking for this same solution


----------



## therollex (Sep 8, 2009)

sorry double post


----------



## Nigel (Jun 5, 2005)

had this happen to me the other day. drove me crazy. I took the axle out of my look keo carbon pedals and put some grease on it and put it back together and reinstalled it on the bike and the click was gone. I did this after checking and retorquing many other things.


----------

